# Mechanika Slim or Pro 500 pid?



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Doing lots of research and reading for my proposed upgrade from my Rancilio Silvia.

I don't make many drinks, mostly one or two espresso per day and the odd milky one. But I like to have the option to make more milk based if needed.

I'm kind of torn between the Mechanika V Slim and the Profitec Pro 500 pid.

I would grateful for any comments or advice/tips concerning this dilemma. Cheers.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

The Synchronika is a great machine and there's one with extra's in the 'For Sale' section.

Jon.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up! Reservations about it though!

Maybe too high a spec for me anyway. Cheers


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

nicholasj said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Reservations about it though!
> 
> Maybe too high a spec for me anyway. Cheers


My thoughts at the time when I found my first choice machine within my budget was no longer available, but very pleased with going that extra few yards (Metres) and ending up with the ECM.

Jon.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You cannot beat having spare capacity! It may be above your needs as you perceive now, but at least you can grow into it (if you wish)


----------



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi,

I was mulling over the same choice myself. In the end I went for the Mechanika slim. They are both great machines but the smaller footprint was a bonus for me and the quality of the angled portafilters and quality grouphead swung it for me. needless to say I am delighted with it.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Rolo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was mulling over the same choice myself. In the end I went for the Mechanika slim. They are both great machines but the smaller footprint was a bonus for me and the quality of the angled portafilters and quality grouphead swung it for me. needless to say I am delighted with it.


Cheers, I'm very much inclined along with your choice. How are you getting along with it? Can I ask what machine you used before?


----------



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

nicholasj said:


> Cheers, I'm very much inclined along with your choice. How are you getting along with it? Can I ask what machine you used before?


Hi

I had a Rocket giotto but it was too big once I altered my kitchen


----------



## mikas (Dec 19, 2017)

Have you checked the Pro300?


----------



## zoglet (Jun 1, 2010)

Love my Mechanika Slim. Cost more than I planned to spend but I don't regret it. Performance is fantastic and the build quality is superb. Add that it has the small footprint, critical on my kitchen space, nothing else would have come close.


----------

